# Kinda proud!



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

We have had a lag in our training but recently have slowly started back. It's raining like crazy outside so I needed something to keep him busy. Today was the first time ever that I have worked with him on stay with distractions. I drafted my daughter to help out, she wandered through the house, opening and closing doors, jiggling a squeaky cabinet in the kitchen, and the big one was the ice maker. He loves ice and thinks he needs a piece whenever someone gets any.

He did great! Never broke his stay!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Well done! Stay with distractions is hard (and you tempted with ice! Mine are the same way and line up when anyone gets ice). You should be proud.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Good boy!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

As you should be and he is a handsome boy to and knows it. That is funny every time we open the freezer draw he will try to lick the ice cubes we have to chuck them if he does.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Stop before it's too late !!! These dogs are capable of incredible feats...

Glad to hear you're proud of your dog...that might go further than you think....

Good work.


SuperG


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Great job!! Proofing with distractions is hard and frustrating!! Boy deserves a treat!! Maybe some ice. LOL


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks all, I am really proud of him. He's so smart and always wants to engage, he's happiest when someone is doing something with him. I'm glad he picked me!


----------

